# Supplements for shiny, healthy coat



## Zoetmom (Feb 23, 2009)

I am currently feeding my 65lb 10yr old Amstaf Kirkland Senior dry dog food and have been supplementing with a liquid glucosemine formula for 3 weeks now. Her coat is rather dull and I would like to know what I can do to change that via her diet. If I could change foods to one that included the reccomended dose of glucosemine and something for her coat, I would... but I haven't found anything that would help. I am not interested in going raw.. but would consider raw supplements. Help?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

salmon oil may help.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed my 12 year old Lhasa ,Innova Senior PLUS dog food. (Not the regular Innova Senior). The Senior PLUS has extra Vitamin E, and extra glucosamine in it. She is doing very well on it. I also give her DR. Foster and Smith Lifestage Select Senior Plus Vitamins, one per day. They have extra B vitamins and glucosamine in them and are chewable and bacon flavored. She had back surgery when she was younger and paralyzed and these two things have helped her dramatically in the last year since I changed her food and added the vitamins to her diet. She can now walk almost a half mile and runs all over the back yard. I get both of them mail order but you can probably get the Innova food from any small pet food store in your town. They should also help a dry coat with the extra vitamin E in the dog food.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with the others about using oils, I would suggest one called "Dream Coat" by Ark Naturals or "Eicosaderm"

I also feed Tripe to mine 1-2 times a week and have really noticed a difference and the shine on their coats. I use Trippet, however, I'm pretty sure you can just get regular tripe from the store if you want to.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovemymunchkins said:


> I use Trippet, however, I'm pretty sure you can just get regular tripe from the store if you want to.


Tripe you can buy in the store is not what you want. It is bleached and steralized. It is pretty much nutritionless. What you want is GREEN tripe and you can't buy that in any store. It is illegal to have green tripe in the same building as human food.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Use oils for the dogs coat and skin.....flax, wheat germ or fish oils are all great!


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Tripe you can buy in the store is not what you want. It is bleached and steralized. It is pretty much nutritionless. What you want is GREEN tripe and you can't buy that in any store. It is illegal to have green tripe in the same building as human food.


Trippet is a canned green tripe which is what I give my dogs, and I'm not sure about where you live, but around here I can get it in any of the holistic dog food stores. I wasn't aware about it being illegal to have green tripe in the same building as human food. The holistic health food store I shop at carries green tripe in their grocery section for pets, I assumed other grocery stores where the same....interesting to know...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You can look at tripe sold in grocery stores and tell its not the same thing as green tripe. 

I'm not sure about the value of canned tripe as it has been cooked which destroys enzymes which is supposed to be the valuable thing in tripe. I don't feed tripe of any kind. To me, its a highly over rated food even in raw form.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The amount of glucosamine in most any dog food in inconsequential. I have checked several brands and they seem to have around 40mg/cup of food. I give my dog 3,000mg/day. She would have to eat 75 cups of dog food a day to get that much.


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Flax seed oil - 1 tsp a day in the dog food and you will see the difference...
Flax seed oil is good for allergies and gives that skin and coat a fabulous look . ;-)


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

To "Lovemymunchkins"...I believe the "Dream Coat" supplement is made by Halo. I use it and I love it for my dogs! I also use Solid Gold Seameal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I use Prozyme added to my dogs' meals twice daily (only 1/4 teaspoon is needed) it helps everything from digestion to coat & skin health.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, Prozyme is good. The Solid Gold Seameal I use says it contains Prozyme! The Halo Dream Coat helps, too!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Yes, Prozyme is good. The Solid Gold Seameal I use says it contains Prozyme! The Halo Dream Coat helps, too!


Seameal is great for the coat as well.. :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil and Vit. E.:wink:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> You can look at tripe sold in grocery stores and tell its not the same thing as green tripe.
> 
> I'm not sure about the value of canned tripe as it has been cooked which destroys enzymes which is supposed to be the valuable thing in tripe. I don't feed tripe of any kind. To me, its a highly over rated food even in raw form.


Just recently I went to Walmart and looked at their tripe there and it looks entirely different than the green tripe sold at the holistic health food store I shop in. It's in a refrigerated section and it's packaged the same but it is labeled for pets. I just assumed all stores had the same thing and apparently the grocery stores are not the same as a health food grocery store.

A few days ago I found a raw supplier of it around here so I will be getting it from there from now on and see if they like that any better. As to it being over rated, I guess we'll just have to disagree, since I've been giving it to my dogs their coats are even shinier than before, their appetites are great, over all I've only seen good things happen from this addition to their diet.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> To "Lovemymunchkins"...I believe the "Dream Coat" supplement is made by Halo. I use it and I love it for my dogs! I also use Solid Gold Seameal.


Your right, it is made by Halo, I use it sometimes, more recently I've been using Ark Naturals "Royal Coat", I like that besides having Omega oils in it it also has Borage oil, which is great! I do use Solid Gold Seameal for their morning meals as well and it is GREAT!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

*Works like a charm...*

I use a supplement called "Show Stopper" made by Animal Naturals that honestly works better than any other supplement I've ever tried. I have used just about all of them, and was satisfied with them, but not excited with the results. 
Show stopper has really REALLY cut the shedding back. I have a GSD mix, and a Pembroke Welsh Corgi- both breeds known for excessive shedding. I am a very neat person, and can't stand hair all over my house, and honestly, walking into my house you wouldn't even know dogs were there. (ok, ok, except the dog toys and decorations, and beds that make up 85% of my furnature...:biggrin
The only complaint I have is that it's hard to find. I can order it from the place I work at, and you can get it online.


----------

